

Authentic Chinese Tea Pots AKA Yixing Zisha Clay - iYuzo

Does anyone know where I can buy an authentic Yixing Zisha Clay pot? I&#x27;ve done some research on what to look for but I can&#x27;t seem to find a good source. I&#x27;ve tried amazon, ebay, alibaba express, and a handful of boutique websites. Looking for reasonably priced and quality yixing zisha tea pots.
======
slater
yeah, anywhere BUT hackernews. flagged.

~~~
iYuzo
Caffeine plays a big role for myself and a lot of my buddies that are
programmers. I think it's appropriate for hacker news. But I'm sure you're
content with the high quality instant coffee and Lipton tea that you drink
throughout the day. Cheers hater, oops I mean slater*.

